

Running WordPress inside multiple Docker containers - myacce
http://www.techbar.me/wordpress-docker/

======
jfaucett
Nice! heres the link to the dockerfiles source from the article:
[https://github.com/komljen/docker](https://github.com/komljen/docker)

as a side ( unrelated :), could someone tell me why docker chose ubuntu as the
main supported platform? I was under the impression it wasnt being put to as
much use in the server market as say - RHEL, CentOS or Debian.

~~~
AjithAntony
Docker depends on a bunch of kernel features that are not available in
RHEL/CentOS/SL. I think specifically it's the filesystem stuff. As to Debian,
I think even that lags behind Ubuntu enough that it is not possible.

Edit: Was easy enough to google:
[http://docs.docker.io/en/latest/installation/kernel/](http://docs.docker.io/en/latest/installation/kernel/)

    
    
      In short, Docker has the following kernel requirements:
    
      Linux version 3.8 or above.
      AUFS support.
      Cgroups and namespaces must be enabled.

------
blakesterz
So here's the dumb Docker question for this thread... while I understand the
theory behind Docker, why would I want to run WordPress this way? Say I have
an Ubuntu server, with a bunch of users in /home/ and they all have a bunch of
WordPress sites running in there, isn't that fine the way it is? What
situation do I start running WordPress in Docker like this?

~~~
jlgaddis
_> ... why would I want to run WordPress this way?_

I'm no expert on LXC or docker (never used it, but I've read a lot about it)
but I don't think you would.

Honestly, I think this is a simply a result of the "docker is the coolest new
thing, let's 'containerize' all the things!" fad.

We ($work) host a lot of WordPress blogs and they do just fine running on a
shared web server.

~~~
komljen
If you think that this is just new cool thing, you probably didn't read a lot
about it. Can you run 20 WordPress isolated installations in 30 seconds on
traditional way (20 MySQL servers and 20 Apache web servers on one host)? Or
just commit changes you made on your installation push it to docker index,
pull it on another host and run that? Without db and app backup and restore
procedure and you have exactly the same environment on both hosts. So you
don't care about MySQL, Apache all libraries on another host, their versions,
etc. You are moving software, in this case WordPress with your environment.
With docker environment and software are in one piece. It is all about that.

Maybe WordPress just isn't great example, but this is extremely useful for
development (works locally) and for continuous integration process. Every time
you install software on fresh environment, so you don't need to manage it.

~~~
blakesterz
That helps it make some more sense. I keep thinking it's something that looks
useful, but I can't find a use case for what I do.

